# The Packrat Club



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 9, 2008)

Are YOU a packrat? Join and chat about your packratism.

*Members:*
Ambipom
Blaziking 175
Miyari


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll join.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll join too.

I still have my stuffed animals and old toys (Telitubbies, little dinosaurs, a turtle that rattles, etc) that I'd never like now because I want mementos of when I was a preschooler. It's not just a few little ones either. Most of my stuffed animals are ones that I want to keep just because of that, even if I don't remember anything about them.

Same goes for my Pokemon cards, old books, ornaments and a few other things that aren't as old.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 11, 2008)

Miyari, are you my clone?


----------

